# If your bored..



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

When im bored I renovate Peanuts cage and I take it seriously Like I put a sign on my bedroom door saying Renovations at work please do not enter! so I do ALOT to renovate his house but thats just me..


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Actually, it's good to renovate or rearrange things everyonce in a while. It helps to keep your hedgie from getting bored of the same old arrangements. Hedgehogs are very inquisitive, and often I'll find that they have rearranged their own cage! :roll: 

Pixie


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Two of my boys get stressed if I rearrange their cages. Stress poop everwhere! Food & water tossed all over. Litter kicked up and out of the cage.. With Aero, when I clean his wheel, if I forget to wipe it with a butt wipe then he gets stress poops. He doesnt like the smell of vinegar. My boys are very particular about their cages and God save the world if I change anything.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine is particular too. Doesn't like change period. Hedgies personalities are so very unique it is hard not to adore them.


----------

